# My new 30 gallon tall



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

just picked this tank up at a local junk store for $20 including the stand and glo t5 fixture , thought i'd share.

and if anyone knows anything about the plants in there on the right side please id, i have no idea


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

looks like grass

oh, and sweet score for $20


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Looks great and super deal on the Tank,etc.


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

Sweet deal Mac.

Was that from the second hand in cow lake? I swear I saw that setup there for sale like over a year ago, woulda snagged it for $20?!?!? Didn't have the room though so I didn't even ask.

Tough call on the right side plants. E. Tenellus maybe? Dwarf sag?Closer look it could also be lilaeopsis brasilenis


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

yeah when i picked it up the bottom was cracked on it but i would have paid $40 for just the light so it was a no brainer, and co incidentally the lids from my 120 that im not using are a perfect fit for the bottom of the tank so it worked out well , basically it took me an extra 2 days to get it up and running but well worth the wait, and the goldfish seem to enjoy it , 


I dont know what kind of plants those are because they came from lake cowichan lol, i used hydrogen peroxide to kill off any critters that may have been in there, and that twisted hunk of wood came from a local creek aswell, but i just boiled it and screwed a piece of slate to the bottom , that big rounded rock is sort of holding it in place while i wait for it to water log and sink ..

another weird thing when i was down with the kids at the lake , i was walking where the lake had dried up a bit and i found a bunch of freshwater musscles and even weirder than that i found what i presumed to be those blue fresh water crayfish, now i have caught crayfish in the lake before and they were red but these guys i found dead and dried up amongst the weeds and they were really small and bright blue? do you think someone dumped some of those ble crayfish and there surviving or is blue a colour for juvenile reds?, im gonna go back today and walk out to the weeds that are wet and turn them over to see if i can get a live specimen and if that doesnt work im gonna set my crayfish trap , but i would love to know why the hell they were blue... anyone any thoughts, logic?, any reason at all there would be blue crayfish in lk cowichan???
pretty weird but gives me something to "investigate" lol


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

trout said:


> Sweet deal Mac.
> 
> Was that from the second hand in cow lake? I swear I saw that setup there for sale like over a year ago, woulda snagged it for $20?!?!? Didn't have the room though so I didn't even ask.
> 
> Tough call on the right side plants. E. Tenellus maybe? Dwarf sag?Closer look it could also be lilaeopsis brasilenis


yeah it was from that shady secondhand place lol, buggers had a undergravel filter plastic plate over the bottom so i didnt even know it was cracked til i got it home, but whatever its fixed and for $20 i cant really complain, im kinda pissed at myself for not having a piece of glass cut and then having it drilled though but hey , quick fix, and the most important thing the wife green lighted it so i now have a new tank lol


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

someone probably released a bunch there and now they are thriving


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

macframalama said:


> yeah it was from that shady secondhand place lol, buggers had a undergravel filter plastic plate over the bottom so i didnt even know it was cracked til i got it home, but whatever its fixed and for $20 i cant really complain, im kinda pissed at myself for not having a piece of glass cut and then having it drilled though but hey , quick fix, and the most important thing the wife green lighted it so i now have a new tank lol


Ya that's a sweet score, the light alone is worth more than $20.

How are those plants from the lake doing? Also is your java fern rhizome buried in the gravel? Or is it tied to something? That would be crazy if there were blue crays in there, my guess is that if they were dead its just the color from the shell drying out or something.....losing the red/brown pigment


----------

